

Mobile is eating the world - JanLaussmann
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-an-excellent-presentation-about-the-rise-of-mobile-and-the-massive-implications-2013-5?op=1#ixzz2UWnE8BIR

======
cognivore
This is a happy trend for anyone who is a technical person. It's taking the
computers out of the hands of the incompetent and giving them a simple device
of limited use and little programability they can use to do the simple things
they want to do, leaving actual computers for the people who are willing to go
to effort to know how to use them.

The large majority of the population does not need a computer, they need a
device to allow them to prattle, take pictures, and buy things. Mobile phones
cover those three bases beautifully, and hence, they are the most popular
device, of course.

------
Svip
The common strange off-waving of Firefox OS, seems to be missing the point of
Firefox OS. Firefox OS cannot compete with Android and iOS, and Mozilla knows
that. Instead, the intent for Firefox OS is to get the third world buying
smartphones, because Firefox OS will be cheaper than its Android and iOS
rivals.

I may be naïve or optimistic, but I have decent hopes in Firefox OS's ability
to obtain this. And bringing the rest of the world onto smartphones, will
surely be a help for Google and Apple.

Other than that, nice graphs, but I think I've seen the data before.

